# Carbon fibre wheels - weight savings



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

Australian company, Carbon Revolution, is already taking advantage of Australian federal government financial incentives to encourage the development of clean technologies, with the commercialisation of the world’s first one piece carbon fibre automotive wheel.

CFusion, the Victorian company behind Carbon Revolution, was one of many companies which this week put their wares on display at the Clean Technology Showcase, which presented work from innovative Australian companies already at the cutting edge of new green technologies. 

The showcase was launched by the Prime Minister, Julia Gillard and Innovation Minister Senator Kim Carr.

Senator Carr said the power and potential of clean technology was demonstrated by Carbon Revolution, with its work to commercialise the world’s first one piece carbon fibre automotive wheel, which he said offered “huge weight savings and therefore efficiency and performance benefits to the global automotive industry.”

According to the Minister, Carbon Revolution is now collaborating directly with the world’s largest and most sophisticated vehicle manufacturers in Europe to bring this technology to the market in large volumes.


----------

